# 2001 4.2 Oil Cooler Coolant leak...NEED HELP



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey there, I have searched and read as much as I can take for the day (sorry, my eyes are hurting) and I still havent come across a link, posting, etc that has a picture, diagram, etc that shows the oil cooler and that pesky little black plastic piece that cracks (or o rings that fall apart). If anyone has a link, picture, etc can you please post it up here for me. I NEED to tackle this job ASAP since I am only off for another week (winter break....im a teacher!)
Thanks for any and all advice, help, pictures, etc you can send.
Chans


----------

